# Adblue spill on carpet!



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Just had an enquiry from a customer who's had an adblue container go over in his boot and it's obviously soaked the boot carpet and penetrated the rear seats. It's crystallised aswell. 
Is there a technique to cleaning this, or is it a simple replacement of carpets and seats??


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

It's uric acid and deionised water, the crystallisation is just the deionised water evaporating off and the urea chain drying out. Remove any solids and you should be able to vac out anything else after a good soaking.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I bet that was some smelly boot!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

mmm pee smell :lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I would much rather clean up Adblue than milk!
Adblue does dry crusty, but if you scrub the area with a stiff brush, vac it up, then shampoo it, there really should be no after effects. The company I work for also owns a commercial vehicle dealership, and we are always cleaning spilled Adblue up!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Great. Not as bad as I first thought. :thumb:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Is ad-blue not pig pee? We use gallons of the stuff in the ambulances and because of where the fill point is in the engine you always spill a small amount. It dries white and crystallises. Good to see it is easy to clean up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

No it's a common myth it's pig ****. It is uric acid which is contained in urine.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Correct Adblu is Urea and deionised water.
Urea is created in a chemical process and there is no pig **** involved in the process.
It can be corrosive, so a bit courtesy would be to remove the seat and clean under there.
It dissolves in water, so hoover up the crystals and clean the rest as normal.

The cat in a diesel car need ammonia to clean the exhaust emission, it would be dangerous to transport ammonia in its pure form, but a temperature above 260 degrees turn urea into ammonia. 
It’s an solution to a very complicated problem


----------

